# Marly from Logan Haus Kennels



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been asked to get some video together of some of my puppies, so I will do my best to get some for you guys. At the moment I dont have a decoy here, so I have to be the handler and the decoy for my puppies which is difficult, but it can be done.
This is Marly, a 9 week old Arko son from Logan Haus Kennels. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSuzZfAoWrc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmVZWtcqjfQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FMcPasrRs0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9NycVVecBI

We go back and forth from the pole to set the grip and build frustration, to free style like he is here to build confidence and technique.
I realize this is nothing special, but like I said I promised some people to get some video and so here it is. What I do here is not majic, and maybe not even good work, but our dogs do fine with it and they work well when the leave here.

OK guys,..........let the critisizing begin.......:smile:


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice imprinting


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks Andy, I am uploading some videos now of an older puppy (12 weeks).


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

He looks great, and the work is great, you got any pics of echo layin around?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

How often do you work a pup that way and for what duration?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> How often do you work a pup that way and for what duration?


I try not to work them more than 5 times a day for 1 hour each time......per puppy.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Konnie,
I normally work each puppy for a few minutes about 3 times per week in bitework.
I mostly work them off the back tie, but I alos like to free them up like this and show them some different pictures. I get all of my puppies accustomed to being lifted off the ground by me, I want them to be comfortable when their feet is off the ground. I like to be able to load them in drive on anything I direct them toward, then pick them up and stick them to that person or object.........it works great for cell extraction "tactical placement" type fun stuff.
The way I work a puppy depends on the puppy. Many times when people bring me puppies here for me to work I can not get this wild with them. But if the puppy can handle it I dont mind showing them a few flashes of stress, and I dont mind making them work hard for the prey object. (again, only with certian puppies) I will admit that today I worked them much longer than I normally do because we were shooting video and since that litterally only happens about twice a year I wanted to make sure I got several video clips of each puppy.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Very cool vids, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. I knew you were full of poop (meaning joking with me) on the first response! :wink:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> He looks great, and the work is great, you got any pics of echo layin around?


 
1+


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> He looks great, and the work is great, you got any pics of echo layin around?


 Hey Drew there is now a picture of Echo up on the website under breeding program.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Marty looks great inspite of the racket had to turn down the sound clatter sticks and noise plastic drive me nutz why do you do this I have never asked the Schutzhund people don't do this to there Dutch and Mals or Shepherds thank god:grin:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Marty looks great inspite of the racket had to turn down the sound clatter sticks and noise plastic drive me nutz why do you do this I have never asked the Schutzhund people don't do this to there Dutch and Mals or Shepherds thank god:grin:


I do it because when I sell green dogs everyone who tests my dogs tests them with gun fire, jugs filled with rocks, clatter sticks, etc. I also train in SchH and I do it with all of my SchH dogs as well. It does not hurt anything......(except maybe your ears if your speaker volume is up too high when you are watching the videos):lol:
Every puppy that I bring up here is exposed to this kind of stuff from a very early age (about 3 weeks of age over their food) They are completely de-sensitised to it. The idea is to teach them not to worry about any kind of stress while they are engaged with the decoy.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I do it because when I sell green dogs everyone who tests my dogs tests them with gun fire, jugs filled with rocks, clatter sticks, etc. I also train in SchH and I do it with all of my SchH dogs as well. It does not hurt anything......(except maybe your ears if your speaker volume is up too high when you are watching the videos):lol:
> Every puppy that I bring up here is exposed to this kind of stuff from a very early age (about 3 weeks of age over their food) They are completely de-sensitised to it. The idea is to teach them not to worry about any kind of stress while they are engaged with the decoy.


This is more specific to your dutch and mals corect?
Yikes makes me feel stress :lol::lol:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This is more specific to your dutch and mals corect?
> Yikes makes me feel stress :lol::lol:


 every puppy who is raised here is exposed to this type of work if they can take it. Since i breed primarily only Dutch Malinois of course I have more of them coming up here than any other type of dog. But I have brought up Dobermann puppies this way and several litters of GSDs as well this way. That which does not kill them only makes them stronger.:wink:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

very neat - I could watch puppy vids all day. Such nice forward pups.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool video!
Holding the pup is, in itself, a good way to test/proof the pup. A lot of pups could/would be distracted by carrying them. That pup is totally focused on the object.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> very neat - I could watch puppy vids all day. Such nice forward pups.


Thats for sure!!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Great stuff Mike. There's not enough young Arkos in the world. 
I like the way you imprint them as well. We have changed alot of the ways we raised our pups from the typical IPO way we were used to, then to the KNPV way and we have deff seen a difference. 
Hows Carlos going? I was talking to Gerben the other night about him and all he kept saying was " hes a mother ****ing hard biting crazy serious mother ****er". Now either he was totally impressed by him or you might have been swearing too much around Gerben when he was with you.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Great stuff Mike. There's not enough young Arkos in the world.
> I like the way you imprint them as well. We have changed alot of the ways we raised our pups from the typical IPO way we were used to, then to the KNPV way and we have deff seen a difference.
> Hows Carlos going? I was talking to Gerben the other night about him and all he kept saying was " hes a mother ****ing hard biting crazy serious mother ****er". Now either he was totally impressed by him or you might have been swearing too much around Gerben when he was with you.


 Hey Chris,
Thanks for your comments.
Gerben was right......Carlos is a VERY serious dog as well. His grips are simply incredible and his intentions are very bad. Gerben keeps saying how much he loves our stud dogs here. There are a couple females here that he has ordered puppies from out of Carlos and Arko. I am very flattered that one of the best KNPV guys in the World who lives in the KNPV Capital of the World has ordered puppies from me ( a breeder in the USA) to be shipped back to Holland and trained in the KNPV.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice Mike.
I like the fact that you have a plan and a reasoning behind what you do. I have started Jack on tugs pretty much the same way but I can see the lifting up of the puppy as adding frustration (in a positive way) and also adding confidence. I like the idea! 
Thanks for posting and sharing.
Mike


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Let me know when you make one like this. LOL

For me, this has been what I compare all KNPV dog to. THis is where the bar needs to be.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZloqxTLypJA&feature=related

THis is a fire-breather. 

I can't wait to see if you start producing dogs like this here and there.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Do they ever manage to let go, or do you ship 'em with a suit thrown in?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Let me know when you make one like this. LOL
> 
> For me, this has been what I compare all KNPV dog to. THis is where the bar needs to be.
> 
> ...


Spike is a great dog. Its a pity there never was any offspring from him. 
Heres another video of him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTUwVWO8qO0

I think you need to go and see Arko and Carlos. If you like Spike you should like them. Carlos is Wibos litter brother. There are stories about Arko that make your hair curl, but they are not for public forums.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

There's several other dogs over here of that same caliber, with the same stories that make your hair curl, you just dont see them on youtube or read about them.
Mike has positioned himself very uniquely to be able to produce this level of dog not just here and there, but consistently.
Time will tell...........


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Let me know when you make one like this. LOL
> 
> For me, this has been what I compare all KNPV dog to. THis is where the bar needs to be.
> 
> ...


You are right Jeff, Spike was a SUPER nice dog. I think there are several Arko sons similar to him in terms of drive, power, and character. Chris Jones has one that I would compare to Spike, I have sold a few Arko sons to the US Special Forces here that were also close.
Dogs like that do not come along often, no matter what the bloodlines are, but they do come from time to time.....even from my kennel here in the USA.
If I could produce dogs like Spike in every litter I would be thrilled, but those are special dogs that are difficult to get.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Dude, your getting pretty damn good at working those puppies. Are you keeping this dog?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Dude, your getting pretty damn good at working those puppies. Are you keeping this dog?


Thanks Tim, At the moment I only have a few males coming up through my puppy program here so I would like to keep him for a while, not because he is anything special, but because I dont have many here at the moment so i want to keep the few that I do have so sell next year.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is nice to hear there are some out there "like" Spike.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> There's several other dogs over here of that same caliber, with the same stories that make your hair curl, you just dont see them on youtube or read about them.
> Mike has positioned himself very uniquely to be able to produce this level of dog not just here and there, but consistently.
> Time will tell...........


 I agree Drew. I know of some absolute crackers that have been sold to the USA but they are never seen nor heard of again. There are sisters and brother to my dogs over there and god knows where they are or what they were doing.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> There are stories about Arko that make your hair curl, but they are not for public forums.


Lucky for him and all that he gets to spend the rest of his life at Mikes


----------

